# My bitch wont stop crying!



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

Hi there, about 2 weeks ago my bitch tied with a male. She's been doing absolutely fine, walking fine, eating fine and sleeping fine until about two days ago.

Now everytime I put her to bed in her crate, she's started having HUGE crying fits and panting excessively; She doesn't do this during the day, but only at night and it's driving us insane, not to mention it's upsetting us.

I put her to bed 2 hours 20 minutes ago; and she's STILL crying. I feed her in the crate and everything, so I can't understand where it's going wrong.

Our dog psychologist keeps telling us to just walk her, ignore her and give her the silent treatment before leaving her in there. But I've been around her room in complete silence for about 45 minutes; and the second I start going up the stairs she's off on one again. 

Any advice on quieting her would be fantastic as she's driving us all insane.

Stacey xxx


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

When my girl was pregnant she was very clingy and liked to be with us or the other dogs, maybe your girl is just feeling she needs some extra support right now

Have you had her checked over by your vet, although you say shes ok in the day, so sounds like more of a psychological need but always worth achat with your vet 

Hope she settles


----------



## Guest (Nov 4, 2010)

Haven't got a damb clue what I'm saying here! but I'd be damded if I would take a blind bit of notice of any doggy shrink! What worries me is the panting!!! One reason They pant is to cool themsrelves maybe way off track but I would worry about summat daft like an infection! I would certainly in your shoes speak with the vet! PM Tanya Archie or spellweaver! they will give you far better info them me!

DT


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

She hasn't been checked over by the vet, but I really do think it's psychologocial and I think the panting is being caused through her getting herself worked up, as I think if it wasn't psychological, she would be panting all the time.

I mean this afternoon she was sleeping in her crate fine. Took her for a walk this evening, fed her, gave her a drink and put her to bed as normal and then Bam! She goes into this state.

Stacey xxx


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

Panting is also a sign off stress!

Is there a reason you need to put her in a crate away from you?

Or are you able to move the crate into the same room as you?


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

if shes pregnant she may feel she needs to be with people (not on her own) as if you have other dogs she may settle better out of her crate with them, you may not though so being with you would help, her hormones will be changeing and making her feel different

Panting if not physical means shes really very stressed and this alone is not good for a pregnant dog


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

I would most definitely get her checked out to ensure there is no sign / risk of infection.

Is there any reason why she is still crated at night? maybe it's just me, but personally, if my bitch still had to be crated at night / when alone, I would be concerned if she was ready for the responsibility of whelping and raising a litter


----------



## MissusMayhem (Aug 14, 2010)

someone told me that bitches often feel a bit insecure when they get pregnant just like women do ... and they become clingy and dependant on a doggy friend or ther human carer...
thought nothing of it but then this kind of brought it to mind 
give her a big cuddle and take her to bed with you! 
(thats what id do but im a big old soft arse )


----------



## Sled dog hotel (Aug 11, 2010)

Have you been having any fireworks at all? My malamutes fine in the day and as soon as they start hes really stressed and panting. Even when they have stopped hes been waking in the night and stressing out, Then fine again all day. Just a thought. Even if shes not to bad usually with them as others have said as shes pregnant or possibly pregnant on top of the hormone levels they might be too much for her at the moment.


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

i know they are cats not dogs but my girls HAVE to be with me when in kitten, dig at doors cry just for attention.

id say she needs to be with you right now being pregnant = very scary unknown hormonmes etc

do you have to crate her? might stress her more ?


----------



## mitch4 (Oct 31, 2009)

Thats such a good point, we dont live in town so i forgot theres fireworks going off around now


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

swarthy said:


> maybe it's just me, but personally, if my bitch still had to be crated at night / when alone, I would be concerned if she was ready for the responsibility of whelping and raising a litter


She has actually raised a kitten herself. The only reason she's crated at night is because she's a siberian husky, and as most of us know, they are very destructive.

I daren't leave her out because she's eaten a hole through the wall in the room which my landlady is extremely angry about.

I really don't think my landlady is going to allow her to sleep upstairs with me; She's not allowed on any of the carpet so the only rooms shes allowed in is the dining room and her bedroom; hence why I'm trying to find another solution. I've already ran this idea past my partner who isn't pleased about the idea and said no because of the fur.

She's always been fine with fireworks and living in a small village we don't really get any. There were a few about a week ago, but you couldn't hear them inside the house.

Stacey xxx


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Originally Posted by swarthy
> maybe it's just me, but personally, if my bitch still had to be crated at night / when alone, I would be concerned if she was ready for the responsibility of whelping and raising a litter


I have to agree with this - how old is she?



> I've already ran this idea past my partner who isn't pleased about the idea and said no because of the fur.


Oh dear - is he (and the landlord) aware of the mess, smell and noise a litter makes?


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

Stacey... Do you realise how much mess and noise a litter of pups make? if your landlord doesnt like your adult dog on the carpet then im pretty sure they wont like maybe7+ puppies running around, you say your dog is only allowed in the dining room and its room,do you know puppies need lots of socializing and need to be in the middle of all family life to become happy confident pups(jmo) think your partner and landlord are in for a very big shock when the puppies come along


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Why did you feel the need to mate her if she has problems?


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Sounds like separation anxiety triggered by her hormones. She is getting in a state which is really not good for her when pregnant. I'd have her crate in my bedroom or sleep downstairs where she is. You'll have to do that when the pups are born anyway.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Off topic maybe but stress can be contributary to *bloat*


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

dexter said:


> Why did you feel the need to mate her if she has problems?


Sounds to me like this is UNUSUAL behaviour probably caused by pregnancy so seems unfair to assume this was going on before she was mated. I don't think it was as OP seems to suggest this is a recent thing.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Sounds to me like this is UNUSUAL behaviour probably caused by pregnancy so seems unfair to assume this was going on before she was mated. I don't think it was as OP seems to suggest this is a recent thing.


Possibly, but the fact a dog of 2 and half still needs crating is a worry as is the need for a dog psychologist.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Staceybob said:


> She has actually raised a kitten herself. The only reason she's crated at night is because she's a siberian husky, and as most of us know, they are very destructive.
> 
> I daren't leave her out because she's eaten a hole through the wall in the room which my landlady is extremely angry about.
> 
> ...


There are few breeds of dog potentially more destructive than a labrador - I have a bitch here who is nearly 5 - as luck would have it - her hipscore was too high to breed from - but if it hadn't been - I would still not consider her mature enough to have a litter - so time would have passed us by. She isn't typically labrador destrucitve and isn't crated - but she is far more ME and food orientated than any of my other dogs, and therefore IMO not suitable for the potential responsibility of a litter.

My last litter was from a bitch that was born old, - she had her first litter at two, and in hindsight, it was too young.

============================

Now putting the above to one side - how are you going to manage when she has her pups? she can deliver them in the crate (as my girls insist on doing) - but she can't raise them in there.

She needs the freedom to be able to come and go to the pups as she wants for an 8 week period - probably for the first week or so, you will struggle to drag her out for toileting - but after that - she needs that freedom - it's not something you can control (although you need to be there at all times to ensure she doesn't squash them etc - but she must have overall control)

You can't close her in with them - because that would be unfair and dangerous - and you can't enclose her away from them because that would be cruel.

In addition, have you got ANY IDEA of the amount of mess created when a bitch gives birth - it is disgusting, smelly and there is lots of it - anything it gets on you don't want it to will invariably stain - it works through cloth and paper.

Your girl MIGHT decide to whelp them in the crate or the whelping box - she might equally decide to deliver them on your carpet, on the lino (on your new settee ) - you can't force her to deliver them where you want because this could result in her holding back - putting both mum and the babies in a potentially life threatening position.

=====================

I am not trying to be nasty - but I am trying to be a realist - and I believe you are going to have serious problems if you let this litter proceed with the current restrictions placed on your girl - ultimately resulting in a lot of heartache and potential expense for all concerned.

Assuming the birth goes smoothly, you have NO option but to let mum have her freedom - your house is going to be noisy and smelly for a good 8 weeks - not to mention when the pups start wanting some freedom - even if you use puppy pens as we tend to - it will still undoubtedly impact on your carpets and the condition of your house - while mum, once she has got over the novelty of her new babies (assuming she does enjoy them) - merrily eats through your walls inbetween feeding and cleaning times 

Unless you can find an alternative solution PDQ - while it gauls me to say it assuming you have already done everything by the book in terms of health testing and picking the best stud, I really think you ought to consider the option of terminating this pregnancy.


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

rocco33 said:


> Possibly, but the fact a dog of 2 and half still needs crating is a worry as is the need for a dog psychologist.


but it sounded to me like she hired the dog psychologist because of the new behaviour.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Pug_D said:


> but it sounded to me like she hired the dog psychologist because of the new behaviour.


Aside from the dogs behaviour - can't anyone see that there appears to be a much bigger problem here (and I am not saying the dogs behaviour isn't an issue) - but how on earth is this bitch going to whelp and raise a litter with the restrictions placed on her?


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

The dog psychologist was to help me with the walking of her which started before she got pregnant and was doing brilliantly.

She mated with one of the psychologists dogs and will be having the puppies at the psychologists place and he will be looking after her and them during the whelping period for psychological studies. Hence why my partner and landlord aren't concerned about puppy mess because there won't be any here.

The plan was, I was supposed to be looking after her until she's due, but now she's started this behaviour.

Stacey xxx

EDIT: During the day she stops in her kennel and run outside.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Staceybob said:


> She has actually raised a kitten herself. The only reason she's crated at night is because she's a siberian husky, and as most of us know, they are very destructive.
> 
> I daren't leave her out because she's eaten a hole through the wall in the room which my landlady is extremely angry about.
> 
> ...


Sorry to say this Stacey! but it sounds like you are in a far from ideal situation! If you landlady does not let yor dog on the carpets even how on earth is she going to accept a litter?

Did you really think about this?

Your bitch needs stability ! is there anywhere else - with family maybe that you coud stay for a while!

and forget the dog shrink! they are as bout as much good as a chocolate fireguard

DT


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

JUST noticed you post Stacy! we posted at the same time! see that you dog shrink is having the pups there! You need to settle you dog in before shes gives birth


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

She's going to stop with him a week before they are due, but that's giving me about 6 weeks of hell with what she's doing at the minute.

See she's outside in her run now and what has she done? She's climbed right in her cage and gone to sleep >.< It's litrally when I bring her in to sleep, but she wasn't doing this about a week ago. A week ago she was happily sleeping in her crate in doors.

Stacey xxx


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> and forget the dog shrink! they are as bout as much good as a chocolate fireguard


Sounds like this one is if he's allowed his dog to mate with a bitch that has problems - and he/she is taking the bitch in to whelp (mmmm sounds like there's a bit of self interest there!). If she's suffering from seperation anxiety now, is it fair and how is she going to react to have to whelp in a strange place. Poor girl.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Staceybob said:


> Stacey xxx
> 
> EDIT: During the day she stops in her kennel and run outside.


But you can't keep a litter of pups outside in a kennel and run in the depths of winter - how are you going to manage this situation for whelping and raising the litter?

(and no - I've got nothing against outside kennels - I use them for my youngsters and my boy - who incidentally has dismantled one of them piece by piece - that's destructive).

Does that also suggest you work full-time? I assume someone is going to be with her for the nine weeks leading up and whelping the litter.


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

No I don't work because I'm disabled and she wont be having the pups in the kennel and run.

Stacey xxx


----------



## dexter (Nov 29, 2008)

Staceybob said:


> She mated with one of the psychologists dogs and will be having the puppies at the psychologists place and he will be looking after her and them during the whelping period for psychological studies. Hence why my partner and landlord aren't concerned about puppy mess because there won't be any here.


why on earth would a psychologist even suggest such a thing?let alone use one of his dogs!!!!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Can you sleep in the same room as her whilst she's pregnant?


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

He said he needed to study the behaviour of puppies more and wanted a real life situation, so he would take her off my hands and work psychologically with her and said the litter might calm her down too.

I have to admit, when he took her for 2 weeks during her season, she came back and was amazing, and she has been up until now.

Stacey xxx

EDIT: I cant sleep in the same room as her because my partner will not accept me doing that.


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

This thread gets whackier by the minute - she's outside all day in a kennel and run while you are at home, and spends all night in a crate, and is going to someone else to whelp and raise her pups 

This poor girl - do the responsible thing and get the pups aborted, her neutered and this poor girl into a home where she can be loved as a member of a family  - sorry - but I am completely and utterly speechless at the whole situation 

I am not making light of your disability, you have my sympathies - but why on earth get into a situation which you are clearly unable to handle on any level? what on earth was the motivation behind breeding this bitch in the first place?


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

This all sounds a bit odd to me. I dont breed but if I did there is no way I would allow someone else to take my dog while she has a litter 

Is this all for research on dog psychology because thats how it sounds ATM?

Edit: I just read your last post and am now speachless


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Staceybob said:


> I cant sleep in the same room as her because my partner will not accept me doing that.


Get rid of the partner. The poor dog NEEDS you.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

swarthy said:


> This thread gets whackier by the minute - she's outside all day in a kennel and run while you are at home, and spends all night in a crate, and is going to someone else to whelp and raise her pups
> 
> This poor girl - do the responsible thing and get the pups aborted, her neutered and this poor girl into a home where she can be loved as a member of a family  - sorry - but I am completely and utterly speechless at the whole situation
> 
> I am not making light of your disability, you have my sympathies - but why on earth get into a situation which you are clearly unable to handle on any level? what on earth was the motivation behind breeding this bitch in the first place?


Agreed....


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

This isn't how it all used to be, me and my dog used to live together and she was allowed anywhere, it's only been since September that it's been this way.

And I'm sorry but I love my dog so so much, and she is a member of my family. She may not be to the other family that lives here; but she is to me. I walk her loads and even go sit in the run with her. Of an evening I take her for another long walk and she then comes in whilst I have my dinner (loose in the dining room with me) and then she is fed in her crate and put to bed.

I also love my partner and wouldn't give her up for anything, same as my dog. My partner is sympathising why I want to sleep with my dog and would have her up in the bedroom with us, it's just the fur and stuff why she can't.

I am able to handle my dog and I've handled pregnant bitches before and delivered puppies, I've just never had one that reacts like this when they get put to bed.

The idea was it was supposed to be a favour to him and favour to my dog in giving her the help that she needs to have a happier life with me and whilst she was a way I had to do lots of studying from his psychology book for when she came back.

Stacey xxx


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Staceybob said:


> The idea was it was supposed to be a favour to him and favour to my dog in giving her the help that she needs to have a happier life Stacey xxx


you bred you dog as a favour   

This is beyond a joke, has she been health tested and has the stud?

You should have thought about your dog before you went and bred her, if you knew she wasnt allowed to be with you and that she was going to whelp away from her normal surroundings, why on earth did you do it?

She needs you to be there for her not to ship her off because you can deal with the hair and mess,

Wow if only we could all do that............ get our dog preggers and ship her off for someone else to pick up the pieces..... sorry but its just not something a good breeder would even consider


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

hi stacey, sorry i dont know about the crying except to echo what others have said and it is probably because being pregnant has made your girl need you more and she simply dosent want to be crated with regards to her going somewhere else to whelp the puppies ( i think you said the week before she is due) you do know that this in itself could cause inertia ( lack of contractions) as she will most definately be stressed out because she is not with you, to move a bitch in whelp at any stage can be distressing enough but the week before is a definate no no she obviously dosent know this phycologist very well as he hasnt been on the scene long and i can see this causing major problems for your girl when she does go into labour,she will be frightened enough without being in a strange place and it will most probably cause self induced inertia as she is scared to have her puppies


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

wow you breed your much loved dog as a favour to someone else, do you know some bitches die during whelp? is your girl worth the risk? if your girl dies is the guy going to just class it as an experiment gone wrong and write about it?
you say you did it for the other person and so your dog gets the help it needs, what help will it be to your girl if she dies?what if things go wrong and she loses all the pups?will she thank you for it,will you and your friend be able to help her through pining for her lost pups?can you replace your dog if she dies during whelp? i wouldnt risk my dog for anyone else! seems very selfish from your side and the other persons, the best help your dog needs is to be spayed and rehomed to someone who wants a dog not and experimental project and a quick fix of problems,breeding a bitch with problems is just going to create more problems for you and your girl,maybe shes crying all night as a cry for help to get out of your strange experiment


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> Get rid of the partner. The poor dog NEEDS you.


Or stick him in the bloody kennel!:thumbup:

Mines always in the dog house so note unusual there!


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

How old is your Bitch Stacie? can you remind me please?


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Dogs dont need a litter to be happier or calmer, my bitch is coming up for 2, never had a litter, hasnt yet been spayed and is one of the calmest dogs around, and yes she is a sibe. 

My boy, on the other hand, is psycotic, should get him pregnant?? Actually hes been neutered, and as a rescue dog is now starting to calm down (he was a spoilt brat)

She certainly doesnt need puppies, and the world doesnt need more sibes. Just ask Mick Brent, who runs SHWA (siberian husky welfare association), WE DONT NEED ANY MORE SIBES

Sibes are being put to sleep every day because of people like yourself thinking 'it'll be nice to have a litter' or 'she should have a litter before shes spayed'

She'll have say 8 pups, and they may go on to have 8 pups each, thanks to you there are now 64 extra huskies. If mick is struggling at the moment, how do you expect him to cope when your bitch's grandchildren are pumping them out aswell??

Get those pups aborted and her spayed fgs, if she's like this now when shes at home, how the hell do ou expect her to cope when shes away from home and away from you at a time when she needs you most??

Was the dog another sibe??

Have they both been hip scored??

Has they both been eye tested??

Have they both been thyroid tested??


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

I appreciate your opinions on the situation, but I would prefer it if people stopped saying horrible things to me about being a bad owner etc. I'm here to get help from people, and while I know this situation is serious, I don't think all the pushing in that is required, because otherwise I will need to seek help elsewhere, which I don't want to do.

She's 2 years and 2 months old.

I've just spoken to the psychologist who is trying to get me to convince my land lady to let her sleep in the bedroom with me for the next month.

I didn't just breed her as a favour. I bred her in the hopes that it would be good for her. I am aware that bitches can die during pregnancy, but I can assure you she is recieving the veterinary care that she requires and is going for a scan in a couple of weeks.

Yes they were both health checked before the mating took place.

Stacey xxx

EDIT: No the other dog was not a siberian and I will be there for the delivery of the puppies.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Staceybob said:


> The dog psychologist was to help me with the walking of her which started before she got pregnant and was doing brilliantly.
> 
> She mated with one of the psychologists dogs and will be having the puppies at the psychologists place and he will be looking after her and them during the whelping period for psychological studies. Hence why my partner and landlord aren't concerned about puppy mess because there won't be any here.
> 
> ...


oh thats going to be so stressful for your poor dog to go and have her pups in a strange environment.... when my sibe was mated she was very clingy please dont stick her in a crate thats awful she wants to be near you.

also im really shocked youre risking her life for a favour my sibe almost died whelping she had to have an emergency ceasarian...i would never have forgiven myself if id lost her and although i have 4 other bitches here i have never and will never breed agian.

i hope you realise sibes are a very slow maturing breed?? and its not recommended they be bred from until theyre at least 3 yrs....how old is your girl?

then theres the health tests have both dogs been hip scored and eye tested? and got good/clear results?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

What I am finding hard to grasp here! and dunno if I have go this right it sounds that incrediable!
Is that the DOG SHRINK who was helping with the dog owns the Sire and seeminly instrumented the mating! Now if that is true is stinks of irresponsibily to me, or even worse DECEIT for financail gain!!!!! He'she should be ashamed of himself!

Just out of interest!
Was there a stud fee charged?
Who is having the money from this litter?


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

OK - you're asking for help. To help the bitch, have her spayed.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

stacey, i dont mean to have a go, but moving your girl to somewhere different for the whelping could have a disastrous outcome do you not think she will be look for you for reassurance through all this


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Staceybob said:


> I appreciate your opinions on the situation, but I would prefer it if people stopped saying horrible things to me about being a bad owner etc. I'm here to get help from people, and while I know this situation is serious, I don't think all the pushing in that is required, because otherwise I will need to seek help elsewhere, which I don't want to do.
> 
> She's 2 years and 2 months old.
> 
> ...


Not health checked, not looked over by a vet, health TESTED, for inherited conditions that you cant see but can be passed onto the pups. If they were tested what is her hip score?? If she was tested you would know this, and if the result is good (which it must be for you to go ahead with breeding) then you wont have a problem saying.

Its not goodfor bitchesto have a litter, do people really still believe that??

My bitch is of fantasic temperament, and is a great worker, but I would still never breed her... ever.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Staceybob said:


> I appreciate your opinions on the situation, but I would prefer it if people stopped saying horrible things to me about being a bad owner etc. I'm here to get help from people, and while I know this situation is serious, I don't think all the pushing in that is required, because otherwise I will need to seek help elsewhere, which I don't want to do.
> 
> She's 2 years and 2 months old.
> 
> ...


omg what breed is the other dog? is it a larger breed?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Staceybob said:


> I appreciate your opinions on the situation, but I would prefer it if people stopped saying horrible things to me about being a bad owner etc. I'm here to get help from people, and while I know this situation is serious, I don't think all the pushing in that is required, because otherwise I will need to seek help elsewhere, which I don't want to do.
> 
> She's 2 years and 2 months old.
> 
> ...


What credentials does your dog psychologist have out of interest?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Staceybob said:


> I appreciate your opinions on the situation, but I would prefer it if people stopped saying horrible things to me about being a bad owner etc. I'm here to get help from people, and while I know this situation is serious, I don't think all the pushing in that is required, because otherwise I will need to seek help elsewhere, which I don't want to do.
> 
> She's 2 years and 2 months old.
> 
> ...


what breed of dog is the father then


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Staceybob said:


> This isn't how it all used to be, me and my dog used to live together and she was allowed anywhere, it's only been since September that it's been this way.
> 
> And I'm sorry but I love my dog so so much, and she is a member of my family. She may not be to the other family that lives here; but she is to me. I walk her loads and even go sit in the run with her. Of an evening I take her for another long walk and she then comes in whilst I have my dinner (loose in the dining room with me) and then she is fed in her crate and put to bed.
> 
> ...


O.M.G That is a terrible reason to have a litter of puppies!!! But TBH I seriously doubt she'll carry to term anyway.

The emotional stress of having a litter will destroy her! I've had perfectly sane bitches have a breakdown after a litter!

I do not buy that this bloke is a psychologist. If he is he is a very bad one. He has no reason to bring puppies into the world. He could go and study them at a rescue centre... I recently spoke to the chairperson of Husky welfare... they are having 5 handed in per day!!! 5 PER DAY!!!!

Get this litter aborted for the sake of that poor girl and get him to get in touch with a breeder (there are many out there- hell, get him to ring me, I'll find him a litter to study)

Not only are you risking your bitches emotional health, you are risking her physical health. You are also taking a huge risk that the entire litter will end up with serious behaviour issues... Who in their right mind will adopt/ buy one of these puppies when they find out the state of the parents.... High energy breed, with issues... the stuff nightmares are made of! Is the psychologist going to keep the whole litter!?!

You are single handedly undoing all the work that husky breeders have tried to improve on for the last 50yrs. Temperament is a huge deal to these breeders. I seriously seriously hope you see sense very soon and get this poor girl to the vet for a mismate and have her spayed.

I still cannot get over a trained professional- animal lover would ever suggest doing this to your girl. I highly recommend you find yourself a behaviourist who actually knows what they are doing.

Is this psychologist a follower of Ceasar Milan by any chance???


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

The other dog wasnt a sibe???

:frown:  :frown: 

Please dont ever grace us with our presence on the sibe forums, if you dont like the replies on here, people who care deeply for the husky breed will probably make you cry


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Staceybob said:


> I appreciate your opinions on the situation, but I would prefer it if people stopped saying horrible things to me about being a bad owner etc. I'm here to get help from people, and while I know this situation is serious, I don't think all the pushing in that is required, because otherwise I will need to seek help elsewhere, which I don't want to do.
> 
> She's 2 years and 2 months old.
> 
> ...


Having a litter is the worst possible thing to do for a bitch!!!!

Check out my site!


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

There was no stud fee charge and the money from the litter will cover the cost of the pups and then go to my dog to be used on her annual injections and health care etc.

Stacey xxx


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

ok you want advice... heres mine.... get the mismate and get her spayed, then look into getting a good behaviorist in to assess her and take it from there.

In the mean time lose the fool who you are dealing with at the mo he will cause you nothing but problems and heartache 

Im sorry but anyone that says a dog with problems should be bred to see if it will make them better probably shouldnt own any


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Staceybob said:


> There was no stud fee charge and the money from the litter will cover the cost of the pups and then go to my dog to be used on her annual injections and health care etc.
> 
> Stacey xxx


Stacey what breed is the other dog? only it could have serious health implications for your sibe


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> ok you want advice... heres mine.... get the mismate and get her spayed, then look into getting a good behaviorist in to assess her and take it from there.
> 
> In the mean time lose the fool who you are dealing with at the mo he will cause you nothing but problems and heartache
> 
> Im sorry but anyone that says a dog with problems should be bred to see if it will make them better probably shouldnt own any


If that shrink is for real he wants striking off!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Staceybob said:


> There was no stud fee charge and the money from the litter will cover the cost of the pups and then go to my dog to be used on her annual injections and health care etc.
> 
> Stacey xxx


If you breed properly you will not make any money!!!! I hope you have £2000 for c section costs I hope you realise that the PDSA will not persorm a c sec, they will put the bitch to sleep with the puppies inside, and insurance will not pay for c section.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

ok you wanted advice on how to stop her screaming.


Get mismate and get her speyed - problem solved.



Seriously have you read back on yourself?

1 - litter is a sort of experiment
2 - litter is also for profit
3 - dog has some significant behavioural issues
4 - landlord already not happy with your dog, and yet now her behaviour is even worse
5 - crossbred dog - no health tests i am guessing too!
6 - not willing to do ANYTHING to support the dog

Seriously!!!!!!

How can ANY of the above sound right to you?


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Stacey, you have made a big mistake, but its not too late to put it right. If you love your dog as you say you do, please have this litter aborted and have her spayed. Don't listen to the dog psychologist. Many of the people here giving advice are breeders. They know what they are talking about. Do the right thing by your bitch. Please.


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

I can't have her spayed as it will breach the contract I signed.



> 6 - not willing to do ANYTHING to support the dog


I am willing to support my dog, otherwise I wouldn't be here asking for help.

Stacey xxx

EDIT: I agree it might not have been the best idea, but I thought I was doing what was right for me and her.


----------



## Pug_D (Feb 21, 2010)

just read the rest of the thread, agree this is not a good idea


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> If that shrink is for real he wants striking off!


your telling me, he wants more than that 
I just dont understand why anyone would want to do something like this, being pregnant is enough to stress anyone out let alone a dog that already has issues


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Staceybob said:


> I can't have her spayed as it will breach the contract I signed.
> 
> Stacey xxx


sod a contract, your dogs health is more important


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Staceybob said:


> I can't have her spayed as it will breach the contract I signed.
> 
> I am willing to support my dog, otherwise I wouldn't be here asking for help.
> 
> Stacey xxx


There is no legal binding to a contract.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Wat contract have you signed :scared:


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Staceybob said:


> I can't have her spayed as it will breach the contract I signed.
> 
> I am willing to support my dog, otherwise I wouldn't be here asking for help.
> 
> Stacey xxx


Stacey please tell me what breed shes been mated to? its really really important.


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

stacey... heres a post you put about your dog when she was 1 1/5 crying all the time, so your problem isnt just recent is it?

http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-training-behaviour/101756-driving-me-crackers-hiding-food-crying.html

you also state in old posts you have a cat, is the cat confined to a creat because of landlord rules? just out of interest


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

He is a lurcher; but he's not a huge lurcher, he's the same size as her and he's not a pure.

Stacey xxx

EDIT: My cat died a few months ago as it had an undeveloping disease and was the size of a pepsi can at over 5 months old. The vets couldn't do anything for her unfortunately. And that other post was when she was having a phantom pregnancy. Much reflecting whats going on right now.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

I've just noticed you live on my doorstep.... Can I meet this psychologist?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> I've just noticed you live on my doorstep.... Can I meet this psychologist?


have you got a present for him tanya


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Omg....

I am shocked. Really I am.
Let me get this straight.

You take your dog to a doggy shrink because she has issues....he then breeds your dog to his which isnt the same breed (obviously for completely selfless reasons) then you take her back, until the most stressful time of her life...then give her back to him to give birth with someone she doesnt care for and someone who is stupid enough to cross breed to help a bitch calm down, which it will do the oposite then make money off the litter. :lol:

Sorry....:lol:
That is the most outragous thing I have ever seen...you CANT make money from litters. You have a chance of your bitch needing a C-section which for a larger breed is costly..not to mention after care.

You have not even health tested her....what sort of owner are you? Do you want a litter that will have health problems are is it just the money you want?

*What breed was the father?*


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Well these pups are gunna have the worlds biggest prey drive arent they?? I hope he's never planning to let them offlead, because if he does they wont be alive long

Then again, if you allow this pregnancy to continue, they probably wont even be born and you bitch wont be around long either


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> have you got a present for him tanya


Oh YES!!!!


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

Tanya1989 said:


> Oh YES!!!!


2 nice big house bricks springs to mind


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Staceybob said:


> He is a lurcher; but he's not a huge lurcher, he's the same size as her and he's not a pure.
> 
> Stacey xxx
> 
> EDIT: My cat died a few months ago as it had an undeveloping disease and was the size of a pepsi can at over 5 months old. The vets couldn't do anything for her unfortunately. And that other post was when she was having a phantom pregnancy. Much reflecting whats going on right now.


A lurcher is not a pure bred it is a cross bred itself. It is a type of dog rather than a breed.

Not a cross I would like to own with the prey drive of a sibe and that of a lurcher it could be a bit of a liability. Definitly a litter I would abort.


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> I've just noticed you live on my doorstep.... Can I meet this psychologist?


I guess you could though I havent told him I'm talking about this with other people. On his cards and things it doesn't give any qualification names it just says 'Dog Psychologist and Behaviourist' inspirations include:
Mr Peter Lewis
Jan Fennell
Cesar Millan
and Nathan B Childes

Stacey xxx

EDIT: I never said I want to make money out of it. All I said is that the money would be going to my dog. The only reason I did this was to help my dog.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Jesus.........

Stacey, that contract is *not* enforceable. DO THE RIGHT THING FOR YOUR DOG!!!!


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

Staceybob said:


> He is a lurcher; but he's not a huge lurcher, he's the same size as her and he's not a pure.QUOTE]
> 
> so in affect your breeding mongrels? now im not trying to be funny but many sibes need homes let alone crosses, please just in the intrest of the dog get her spayed and just love her for been her,she doesnt need a litter and if you have health problems you dont realy need the stress of all this,wont you miss your girl been away from home for 8 weeks?i know i would miss my girl for one night, would realy lose this other person and find someone who wants to help your girl not use her for their own gain.
> and sorry to hear about the cat xx


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Staceybob said:


> I can't have her spayed as it will breach the contract I signed.
> 
> I am willing to support my dog, otherwise I wouldn't be here asking for help.
> 
> ...


Your not willing to sleep in the same room as her,

your not willing to have a mismate.

If you were supporting her behaviourally at all you WOULD NOT be considering breeding from her.

To breed properly you wont make a profit - especially not on a first litter with all the equipment to buy! You are more than likely to make a significant loss. Yet YOU are planning on what to spend the profits on! You'll only make a profit if you cut corners.

NONE of that is showing a willingness to support your dog.

_________________________-

Did it never occur to you to even consult another professional dog trainer when that hairbrained scheme was first suggested!

Are you ready to pay all the vet fees for your pups if they have an inheritable illness? You could be sued by the puppy owners for failing to do the health tests.

What happens if the pups have the same behavioural problems as their mum? Will your landlord allow you to keep 12 grown husky-mongrels in the house if you cant find them homes?


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Staceybob said:


> He is a lurcher; but he's not a huge lurcher, he's the same size as her and he's not a pure.
> 
> Stacey xxx


oh lord why??? dosent matter if hes the same size you dont know what size dogs are behind his ancestry...your bitch could still trow oversized puppies!

please get the mismate or get her spayed asap.....if not hope you have plenty of money for vet bills or worse still you could end up losing your poor bitch.


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

> Your not willing to sleep in the same room as her,


If you read back, I actually said I want to, it's my landlady that will be hard to convince.



> your not willing to have a mismate.


Because I'll be breaching a contract.

Stacey xxx

EDIT: The psychologist has said a vet will also be present for the birth. So he will be there, I will be and a vet too.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

so sleep in the living room!




Seriously i am walking away from this thread now, I wont be replying again unless its to congratulate you for a mismate jab!

Getting too angry.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Staceybob said:


> Because I'll be breaching a contract.


aaaarghhhhhh - Its NOT enforceable!!!!!!!!!!! And btw, I have known Peter Lewis for many years - he would NEVER condone such treatment of a dog.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Staceybob said:


> Because I'll be breaching a contract.
> 
> Stacey xxx


Bull poo...contracts are not worth the paper they are wrote on. 
Get her done NOW.

Forgett the landlady forgett your partner forgett the bloody shrink!

Do what is best for your girl. This litter isnt.

You are not only putting your bitch at risk but you are also adding to the amount of cross's in rescues as well as possibly breeding from dogs with health problems.


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Staceybob said:


> Because I'll be breaching a contract.
> 
> Stacey xxx
> 
> EDIT: The psychologist has said a vet will also be present for the birth. So he will be there, I will be and a vet too.


Please forget the contract and have a mismate for her. You obviously care for her deeply so do the right thing for her, and abort this litter. She will thank you forever for it.


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

I can't sleep in the living room with her as it's carpeted.

Stacey xxx


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Staceybob said:


> If you read back, I actually said I want to, it's my landlady that will be hard to convince.
> 
> Because I'll be breaching a contract.
> 
> ...


sod the contract!! what is more inportant, this contract or your bitch.

contracts are not legally binding, no matter what he told you


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Staceybob said:


> I can't sleep in the living room with her as it's carpeted.
> 
> Stacey xxx


oh stop being so pedantic!

Where does she sleep? Sleep in whichever room she is allowed in!!! I'll even lend you my camp bed!!!

As for the contract..... pah its worthless.


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

My girl is more important to me, but I don't have the money to get her spayed and everything. Hence why if any problems occurred, we agreed he'd pay it, so I'm in no position really to be able to get her done.

Stacey xxx


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

shetlandlover said:


> Do what is best for your girl. This litter isnt.





shetlandlover said:


> Do what is best for your girl. This litter isnt.





shetlandlover said:


> Do what is best for your girl. This litter isnt.





shetlandlover said:


> Do what is best for your girl. This litter isnt.


Shall I keep repeating????? aarghhh I'm so frustrated..........


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

Staceybob said:


> If you read back, I actually said I want to, it's my landlady that will be hard to convince.
> 
> Because I'll be breaching a contract.
> 
> Stacey xxx


This is completely INSANE - do you and the landlady share a house? if no, then how the hell would she know?

Secondly - sod the contract - I am really beginning to wonder this thread is a windup - if it isn't - then I truly despair 

if you love your girl as you say you do, the PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE do the right thing


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

mismate is only 50 quid


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Staceybob said:


> My girl is more important to me, but I don't have the money to get her spayed and everything. Hence why if any problems occurred, we agreed he'd pay it, so I'm in no position really to be able to get her done.
> 
> Stacey xxx


OMG. Now I'm speechless..........


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

Staceybob said:


> My girl is more important to me, but I don't have the money to get her spayed and everything. Hence why if any problems occurred, we agreed he'd pay it, so I'm in no position really to be able to get her done.
> 
> Stacey xxx


Stacey you cant afford £100 to get her speyed, so what happens if she needs a £2000 c-section?

Have you even thought about how bonkers this sounds?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Staceybob said:


> My girl is more important to me, but I don't have the money to get her spayed and everything. Hence why if any problems occurred, we agreed he'd pay it, so I'm in no position really to be able to get her done.
> 
> Stacey xxx


I don't know how much a mismate is, but I bet it's cheaper than getting spayed. Wouldn't the PDSA do a mismate for her? Or even spaying?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Staceybob said:


> I guess you could though I havent told him I'm talking about this with other people. On his cards and things it doesn't give any qualification names it just says 'Dog Psychologist and Behaviourist' inspirations include:
> Mr Peter Lewis
> Jan Fennell
> Cesar Millan
> ...


Enough said.... *shakes head in disbelief*

I truely believe you want to do right by your dog. Or you wouldn't be on here answering everyones questions. I honestly believe that you have been taken a ride with this *behaviourist* and he is no good for your dog, or you for that matter.

You do not owe this person anything. A contract has no legal binding (which I have found out to my expense selling puppies). You really should have this litter aborted. I was a canine midwife (I am now disabled too). That is what I made a living out of, a VERY GOOD LIVING, because of the amount of people that had problems with litters. I have whelped over 170 litters and have seen virtually everything possible and if I am honest only a handful were text book whelpings.

You have come on here for advice. That gives me hope that you genuinely love your girl. If you really love her as much as I think you do, you will take my advice and expertise in whelping seriously, and abort the litter.

Please please please, do not have this person whelp your litter. If necessary I will come down and whelp the litter for you, but keep this person away from your girl.


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Staceybob said:


> If you read back, I actually said I want to, it's my landlady that will be hard to convince.
> 
> Because I'll be breaching a contract.
> 
> ...


wow all the advice you have had from GOOD BREEDERS and you are burying your head in the sand 

I just cant understand why you would want to carry on with this. You have had sound advice from many experienced people on this forum who seem to care more for your dog than you do at the minute.

They are not saying these things to scare you... its a reality, you dog could die..... is that not enough reason for you to get a mismate?

TBH you shouldnt have bred the dog unless you had the landlords permission anyway... what happens if the pups come back to you?

Rehoming centre springs to mind 

Im bailing out of this now as I am really peaved that you are not bothered and are not taking on board what others have said to you.

I hope you dog is going to be ok...... but with the two of you behind it ..... well  

Good luck


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

I dont have £50 I'm disabled and unemployed.

Yes me and the landlady share the house, I am a lodger.

Stacey xxx


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

agreed swarthy, am starting to wonder if this is actually a DNFTT moment!


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Stacey i dont know you but please really have a good hard think about this and what this idiot has talked you into doing , i can really see this whole thing turning into one big dissaster .
If you are not sure yourself about doing this and bringing these puppies into the world then dont worry about the contract , take your bitch to the vets and get her spayed , just tell this prat who owns the father of the pups after its all over that your bitch came down with a pyometra and had to be spayed otherwise she would have died , this gets you out of any contract you may have signed .

Please please listen to all the experienced breeders on here , we do know what we are talking about and are not just trying to freak you out and condemn you , we are thinking about whats best for your girl and her emotional and physical wellbeing .


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Staceybob said:


> My girl is more important to me, but I don't have the money to get her spayed and everything. Hence why if any problems occurred, we agreed he'd pay it, so I'm in no position really to be able to get her done.
> 
> Stacey xxx


So your loony tune of a shrink will pay for a C section will he?
Are you sure about this??

Tell you what!!
You take that dog to the vets for a missmate!
When you get there tell you vet to ring me! (And I'll pay by card for the missmate!

That lady is the most humane thing you can do !
Have a bloody heart!


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Staceybob said:


> If you read back, I actually said I want to, it's my landlady that will be hard to convince.
> 
> Because I'll be breaching a contract.
> 
> ...


sorry but youre talking silly! are you saying your sibes breeder wont allow you to have your own dog spayed? are they okay that youre using her to breed crosses then??

if you wont have her spayed take her for the mismate then! youre being selfish and irresponsible.


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

if your on benefits maybe the pdsa will help towards the cost of the missmate, or try calling the rspca, now i know rescues shouldnt help breeders get out of problems however just ty whatever you can for your girl, its worth a try at least


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Staceybob said:


> I can't sleep in the living room with her as it's carpeted.
> 
> Stacey xxx


This whole thing is absolutly crazy! I don't know much about breeding just what i've picked up from being on here! But you seem to be making up excuses all the time!

As other people have said, your landlord won't allow your dog on the carpets, how would he/she feel if in a years time someone came with a pup to you because they can't cope with its prey drive (which is going to ver high!). Why can't you sleep in the same room as where she sleeps?


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Staceybob said:


> I dont have £50 I'm disabled and unemployed.
> 
> Yes me and the landlady share the house, I am a lodger.
> 
> Stacey xxx


The PDSA will give her a mismate and all you have to do is give a donation, even if it's only £5 or £10.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Staceybob said:


> My girl is more important to me, but I don't have the money to get her spayed and everything. Hence why if any problems occurred, we agreed he'd pay it, so I'm in no position really to be able to get her done.
> 
> Stacey xxx


*If you cant afford dogs DONT HAVE THEM, let alone breed from them.*

This guy, who you wont name funny enough..

Is offering to:
-Pay a vet to be at the birth.
-Pay for any issues that happen with your girl.
-Look after the puppies.

How much is he selling these puppies for? He does know he wont get his money back doesnt he?
Is he keeping all the money then?

This has to be one of the most disgusting thing I have ever seen.

Get her spayed...find the damn money.
You dont work.....so you claim benefits? Yet you think you can get some quick money from breeding your bitch because you dont have the funds to have her fixed.

You do know if benefits knew the money would be removed from you dont you?

Also get a damn social fund loan....you can get up to £400. Use it to get your girl fixed.


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Staceybob said:


> EDIT: The psychologist has said a vet will also be present for the birth. So he will be there, I will be and a vet too.


Having a vet at the birth gives me as much confidence as having the psychologist do it himself


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Staceybob said:


> I dont have £50 I'm disabled and unemployed.
> 
> Yes me and the landlady share the house, I am a lodger.
> 
> Stacey xxx


OMG! you might need a hell of a lot more than that if she suffers whelping complications.....oh wait i bet this phychologist will pay wont he....dont trust him Stacey hes a disgrace hes trying to exploit your dog....Please put your dog 1st!...shes YOUR responsibility you Owe it to her!


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm sure Dogs Trust will do spaying for £30 if you're on income support.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

Stacy, I haven't read all the more recent posts as just got back from walking the dogs, but I am appalled and disgusted about this so called psychologist and worried for your girl.

Is this psychologist a member of any behaviourist organisations because he needs reporting straight away. He has hoodwinked you and is using you and your bitch and putting her in danger for his own personal ends. Yes, they need to research, but this is not how to go about it. He hasn't had a litter himself, yet he is taking a strange bitch to a strange house - one who already is suffering some kind of seperation anxiety - this is not only a huge risk but will be hugely distressing for her.

I don't know if your girl has had any health tests (hips eyes etc) but she doesn't sound like an ideal candidate for breeding. The stress of this (it takes a hell of a lot out of a bitch) will not be good for her, not to mention the physical danger she will be in by being looked after during whelping by someone who has not only conned you into going through with this but is a stranger and has not whelped a litter before. 

Does your girl's breeder know about this? If reputable she will have endorsements on, and I cannot see any reputable breeder lifting endorsements under these circumstances.

I appreciate you love your dog and were perhaps a little naive in agreeing to this, but if you love your bitch and really care about her, get the mismate, report this 'pschologist' and find yourself a decent behaviourist. The risks to your bitch are too great.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Having a vet at the birth gives me as much confidence as having the psychologist do it himself


You're as green as staceybob if you believe there IS a psychologist!  Only thing there is a bloody loony tune! and a gulliable owner!


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

Oh dear - is he (and the landlord) aware of the mess, smell and noise a litter makes?[/QUOTE]

Hehehe i was thinking the same thing


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

I don't think the PDSA will help me because you have to register for a certificate with them when the dog is in 100% good condition and give a donation, and I haven't got a PDSA certificate for her. I can try contacting them though.

I told you I never did this for money, I don't expect to get much but to cover the costs of the pups and have a bit spare for my dog.

Stacey xxx


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Just get the mismate jab. I'll bloody chip in towards the ruddy jab!!


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

I cant believe that your using you 'disability' as an excuse to do this to your bitch. 

This is just horrific....

I have to go to work but will be on later... maybe someone should show mick B this thread??


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> I told you I never did this for money, I don't expect to get much but to cover the costs of the pups and have a bit spare for my dog


.

Stacy - are you SERIOUSLY still thinking of going ahead.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Staceybob said:


> I don't think the PDSA will help me because you have to register for a certificate with them when the dog is in 100% good condition and give a donation, and I haven't got a PDSA certificate for her. I can try contacting them though.
> 
> I told you I never did this for money, I don't expect to get much but to cover the costs of the pups and have a bit spare for my dog.
> 
> Stacey xxx


Get a bloody social fund loan...they would give it you by the end of the month and you only have to pay it back £6 a week.


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

sid&kira said:


> I cant believe that your using you 'disability' as an excuse to do this to your bitch.
> 
> This is just horrific....
> 
> I have to go to work but will be on later... maybe someone should show mick B this thread??


Its tempting to PM him a link. Especially as it'll be someone like Mick that will be left to pick up the pieces


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Staceybob said:


> I don't think the PDSA will help me because you have to register for a certificate with them when the dog is in 100% good condition and give a donation, and I haven't got a PDSA certificate for her. I can try contacting them though.
> 
> I told you I never did this for money, I don't expect to get much but to cover the costs of the pups and have a bit spare for my dog.
> 
> Stacey xxx


They will do it as an emergency. RSPCA will do it too


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Dogs Trust - Subsidised Neutering

Stacey, you now have NO excuse. Are you going to do the right thing for your girl???


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

Staceybob said:


> I don't think the PDSA will help me because you have to register for a certificate with them when the dog is in 100% good condition and give a donation, and I haven't got a PDSA certificate for her. I can try contacting them though.
> 
> I told you I never did this for money, I don't expect to get much but to cover the costs of the pups and have a bit spare for my dog.
> 
> Stacey xxx


this is the first I have heard. My mum used the PDSA when we were younger and all you had to have was a bill and a housing benefit letter to sign up. It doesnt matter what condition the dog is in, they are there to help


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> You're as green as staceybob if you believe there IS a psychologist!  Only thing there is a bloody loony tune! and a gulliable owner!


I've already stated that I'm disabled and to note, I am disabled mentally, so I don't like recieving comments like that.

I am trying to get support for my bitch, so I would like it if everyone stopped insulting me and just helped me.

Stacey xxx


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

kayz said:


> Its tempting to PM him a link. Especially as it'll be someone like Mick that will be left to pick up the pieces


please do as I dont have time, must go to work!! lol


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

cutekiaro1 said:


> this is the first I have heard. My mum used the PDSA when we were younger and all you had to have was a bill and a housing benefit letter to sign up. It doesnt matter what condition the dog is in, they are there to help


There have already been two offers to pay for the missmate anyway!


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Staceybob said:


> I've already stated that I'm disabled and to note, I am disabled mentally, so I don't like recieving comments like that.
> 
> I am trying to get support for my bitch, so I would like it if everyone stopped insulting me and just helped me.
> 
> Stacey xxx


We are trying to help you. You need to help your bitch though too.


----------



## sid&kira (Oct 15, 2009)

Staceybob said:


> I've already stated that I'm disabled and to note, I am disabled mentally, so I don't like recieving comments like that.
> 
> I am trying to get support for my bitch, so I would like it if everyone stopped insulting me and just helped me.
> 
> Stacey xxx


you will get your support when you get her to the vets n stop this stupid experiment


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Can everyone stop posting for 2 mins please......


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

*on the phone to dogs trust*

Im outside the region for help from the dogs trust .

Stacey xxx


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Sorry lost my train of thought now lol.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Staceybob said:


> I've already stated that I'm disabled and to note, I am disabled mentally, so I don't like recieving comments like that.
> 
> I am trying to get support for my bitch, so I would like it if everyone stopped insulting me and just helped me.
> 
> Stacey xxx


At this moment in time. No one cares......to be frank with you a disability or a shortage of money is no excuse to put your bitch through what shes going through.

If you cant see that then you shouldnt have dogs.
To that fact if your disability is so blinding then you shouldnt have animals.

I am disabled as is my partner, my partner is so bad he cant work. But we would NEVER do that to our bitch. We already have £4000 saved up for when we breed Alaska next year thats after we have already paid £100's for health tests.

You need to stop thinking of yourself and think of her. What has she done? Trusted her mummy thats what.

Sorry if it seems blunt but LOADS of disabled people have animals and I for one would go without food to pay for what my dogs needed and have done in the past.


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

Staceybob said:


> I don't think the PDSA will help me because you have to register for a certificate with them when the dog is in 100% good condition and give a donation, and I haven't got a PDSA certificate for her. I can try contacting them though.
> 
> I told you I never did this for money, I don't expect to get much but to cover the costs of the pups and have a bit spare for my dog.
> 
> Stacey xxx


whoever has told you that is lieing! the pdsa are to treat sick and injured animals, they wont see a 100% good condition one as they dont do anual check ups, so your dog has to be sick or injured to see them! ive just called them to check on this! you need to call them and explain your girl has mated with cross breed by accident,then take proof of your housing benefit or council tax benefit to them along with proof of your id with a signature on it and hey presto! stop making excyses, if your not willing to stop the pregnancy just be honest and say as if thats the case your wasting alot of decent peoples time on here


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Staceybob said:


> I dont have £50 I'm disabled and unemployed.


Im sorry but i get so fed up of people throwing the dissability card all the time when they cant afford the neccesary treatment for their animals .

I myself am dissabled and a wheelchair user cant walk and have also had a blattle on with cancer for the past 3 years but it doesnt stop me doing anything and gettin on with things making sure i have enough money which is paramount for my dogs cats and cavies if they need whatever treatment whenever it is needed . Both my parter and myself bring money into the household and have money avalable at all times for the animals .

If you dont work you must be getting benefits then and what about your partner pool your money together so you can get this sorted .

Im sorry if this seems harsh but throwing the dissability and dont work card in is no excuse .


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

Staceybob said:


> I don't think the PDSA will help me because you have to register for a certificate with them when the dog is in 100% good condition and give a donation, and I haven't got a PDSA certificate for her. I can try contacting them though.
> 
> I told you I never did this for money, I don't expect to get much but to cover the costs of the pups and have a bit spare for my dog.
> 
> Stacey xxx


are you for real you are likely to be seriously Out of pocket, i dont think you realise how serious this could be for your bitch...not to mention any pups she might have...rescues are full to bursting with sibes, sibe crosses what if she has say 8 pups and you cant find suitable homes for them?? will you do keep them? ...dosent sound like youre able to in your accomodation, but they will be your responsibility!


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Staceybob said:


> *on the phone to dogs trust*
> 
> Stacey xxx


You have no idea how relieved that makes me feel. The palpitations have stopped already, and I no longer feel like I'm on the road to a stroke


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Staceybob said:


> *on the phone to dogs trust*
> 
> Im outside the region for help from the dogs trust .
> 
> Stacey xxx


OK so at least you tried that. Now, please have the mismate done. There have been offers to pay for it. Take one of those offers.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

David C said:


> Im sorry but i get so fed up of people throwing the dissability card all the time when they cant afford the neccesary treatment for their animals .
> 
> I myself am dissabled and a wheelchair user cant walk and have also had a blattle on with cancer for the past 3 years but it doesnt stop me doing anything and gettin on with things making sure i have enough money which is paramount for my dogs cats and cavies if they need whatever treatment whenever it is needed . Both my parter and myself bring money into the household and have money avalable at all times for the animals .
> 
> ...


well said!

being disabled is no excuse Stacey:nonod:


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Staceybob said:


> *on the phone to dogs trust*
> 
> Im outside the region for help from the dogs trust .
> 
> Stacey xxx


What do you mean by outside the region?


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Right!
My last post on the thread! need to get my boy to the vet to have his eye checked!

Probably the one to get me in the brown stuff but its gotta be said!

Stacey bob! you are either full of bulls*t, naive, or a liar!

Get the dog a missmate and give that dog shrink the big heavo!

Because lets get it straight!

You have breed your dog, that has had no tests, that is too young by husky standards, with a lurcher owned by a doggy shrink,:scared: the dog aint even allowed in the house because of the muck, the partner will not allow you to stay with the dog, you have no money to pay for innoculations, wormers, nothing (dog needs a good diet you know when lacating) so the shrinks going to deliver the puppies in the prescense of a vet and pay for anything that goes wrong!! Did I get that right??

Gotta rush guys!! A BLUE cow with a purple pig in tow just flew by my window! Reckon I need a shrink!:scared:


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

My partner is a student so she has no income either.

I need to talk to her about all this though because I don't know what to do and I'm really upset about it.

Stacey xxx

EDIT: To clarify I haven't made any of this up, if you don't believe me I will willingly give my phone number to anyone that wants to talk to me about it.


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Have you got a paypal account? I'll send you some money if you have then you can't use that excuse.

I actually feel like I could cry right now


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Staceybob said:


> My partner is a student so she has no income either.
> 
> I need to talk to her about all this though because I don't know what to do and I'm really upset about it.
> 
> ...


GET A BLOODY LOAN OF INCOME SUPPORT.

Or take DTs offer to pay for the mismate.


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> And so you bloody should be! You are not fit to own a flee let alone a dog!


Im sorry but you are being unnecessarily rude to me.

Stacey xxx

EDIT: By outside the region they mean, because I'm in a village outside of derby; I think we're more derbyshire dales here or something, the dogs trust does not cover this area.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Right!
> My last post on the thread! need to get my boy to the vet to have his eye checked!
> 
> Probably the one to get me in the brown stuff but its gotta be said!
> ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

kayz said:


> Have you got a paypal account? I'll send you some money if you have then you can't use that excuse.
> 
> I actually feel like I could cry right now


Dont do that!
Tell her to take the dog to the vets and get the vet to ring us for payment!
I have already offered so will go halves!


----------



## cutekiaro1 (Dec 15, 2009)

please take up one of the offers of help from very generous members.
Now there is no excuse that you dont have the money, if you dont take up one of the offers then more fool you


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

Are you going to have the mismate now?


----------



## Tanya1989 (Dec 4, 2009)

Stacey.....

Can you PM me the benefits you are on. I am going to do some ringing around and se if there is anything I can find for you.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

luvmydogs said:


> Are you going to have the mismate now?


I think she wants the litter to be honest.


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

Tanya1989 said:


> Stacey.....
> 
> Can you PM me the benefits you are on. I am going to do some ringing around and se if there is anything I can find for you.


Thank you, I'll PM you them now.

Stacey xxx


----------



## SEVEN_PETS (Aug 11, 2009)

Take her to the PDSA to get the mismate or spay. Forget about the contract, your dog will be much happier without being pregnant.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Tanya1989 said:


> Stacey.....
> 
> Can you PM me the benefits you are on. I am going to do some ringing around and se if there is anything I can find for you.


If she gets income support she can get a social fund loan. It takes about a week or two to come through and it gets taken off her income support for £6 a week.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Can everyone please stop with the personal insults towards Stacey.

Having sat and read all this, its becoming obvious Stacey is stuck in her situation after being given some piss poor advice by someone she trusted, and who is obviously out to use her and her dog for their own personal gain. We arent all born with a wealth of knowledge and awesome people skills, and put our faith in certain professions.

Rather than telling Stacey what she should be doing, maybe we can bit more constructive and find a way to help her and her dog.

Stacey have you spoken to your vet about a payment plan at all? Many will offer this service.


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

the pdsa need you to be on Housing benefit or council tax benefit(when council tax benefit it must be more than just the single persons discount) but you dont need to get full rent/council tax paid to use them, just any help towards your rent.


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

Thanks Nonnie, No I haven't spoken to the vets about a payment plan, but I'll call them now and let you know what they say.

I'm not on Income Support by the way, I'm not entitled to it.

Stacey xxx

EDIT: Unfortunately I'm not on housing benefit or council tax benefit any more because I am living as a lodger.


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

ok, stacey.... can you just answer an honest question just to help everyone on here.....
are you wanting your girl to have this litter?
just an honest answer as it will help with peoples offers of help nd advice


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

Staceybob said:


> Thanks Nonnie, No I haven't spoken to the vets about a payment plan, but I'll call them now and let you know what they say.
> 
> I'm not on Income Support by the way, I'm not entitled to it.
> 
> ...


are you on DLA or incapastity bennefit then? if so you should still get housing benefit/council tax benefit


----------



## archielee (Jan 30, 2009)

OMG i have just been reading the thread.... poor dog
Please please go to the vet and get her the jab


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Staceybob said:


> Thanks Nonnie, No I haven't spoken to the vets about a payment plan, but I'll call them now and let you know what they say.
> 
> I'm not on Income Support by the way, I'm not entitled to it.
> 
> ...


You can get income support because your partner isnt working either.
And you can get housing benifits unless you know your landlady as a friend/family member as long as shes a real landlady you can get benifits thats how people use student housing. Also to add benefits only pay a couple for 1 bedroom so problem solved.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Thanks Nonnie, No I haven't spoken to the vets about a payment plan, but I'll call them now and let you know what they say.
> 
> I'm not on Income Support by the way, I'm not entitled to it.
> 
> Stacey xxx


Stacey, please understand that people are really, really concerned about this situation - we are here to help.

I think you have been taken advantage of by this dreadful man and your bitch is at huge risk.

There IS a way out of this - forget about contracts or anything else they don't matter and are unenforceable - it can all be sorted. The main thing is to do the best for your bitch.


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

if you dont get housing benefit then you may not be able to use the pdsa as this is one thing you must get, do you not get help towards your council tax? also try the rspca, they offer a vet service if you call and explain they will tell you a priverate vets to attend who will see to your dog. hope that helps


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

pop pop said:


> ok, stacey.... can you just answer an honest question just to help everyone on here.....
> are you wanting your girl to have this litter?
> just an honest answer as it will help with peoples offers of help nd advice


Well I thought I did, but now I'm not so sure. I always said I'd love to see what her puppies would be like, but always imagined that if I did breed her that it would be with another siberian. I really feel awful because I thought that having a litter would be good for her and it would help him work psychologically with her. I didn't mean for her to be used like some sort of experiment. Im honest in that I was trying to do what was right for my girl and I know now that I may have made a mistake. I've always been too scared to have her spayed because of the dangers of it and now I'm a hypocrite for doing this to her :'(

Stacey xxx


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

I can't get income support because she's a full time student, it's some loop hole or something. Trust me, I've tried applying for it and it got rejected.

Stacey xxx

EDIT: I think it must be because I'm engaged to my partner and her mum is my landlord.


----------



## raindog (Jul 1, 2008)

Stacey,

I have read through this thread with increasing horror. I will not comment on it other than to say this.
Take your bitch to the vet. Have her aborted and speyed and ask the vet to send the bill to SHWA(UK). If you PM me I will send you my telephone number and the vet can ring me for confirmation that the bill will be paid. Any other option is a disaster waiting to happen. If you really love your bitch you will do this.

Mick


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm starting to feel a bit better now Tanya is going to talk to you and hopefully find a way out of this mess. Good luck.


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

If I ever meet the bloody idiot who persuaded you that this would be good for her Im not sure I could control myself.

I'm sure the vet will help with a payment plan but if not let me know


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Staceybob said:


> EDIT: Unfortunately I'm not on housing benefit or council tax benefit any more because I am living as a lodger.


A bit off topic but you need to look into this properly because i have a friend who is a lodger with someone and he gets housing benefit to pay his rent .


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

raindog said:


> Stacey,
> 
> I have read through this thread with increasing horror. I will not comment on it other than to say this.
> Take your bitch to the vet. Have her aborted and speyed and ask the vet to send the bill to SHWA(UK). If you PM me I will send you my telephone number and the vet can ring me for confirmation that the bill will be paid. Any other option is a disaster waiting to happen. If you really love your bitch you will do this.
> ...


Rep coming your way Mick.


----------



## luvmydogs (Dec 30, 2009)

raindog said:


> Stacey,
> 
> I have read through this thread with increasing horror. I will not comment on it other than to say this.
> Take your bitch to the vet. Have her aborted and speyed and ask the vet to send the bill to SHWA(UK). If you PM me I will send you my telephone number and the vet can ring me for confirmation that the bill will be paid. Any other option is a disaster waiting to happen. If you really love your bitch you will do this.
> ...


That is a fantastic offer. Take it Stacey.


----------



## noushka05 (Mar 28, 2008)

raindog said:


> Stacey,
> 
> I have read through this thread with increasing horror. I will not comment on it other than to say this.
> Take your bitch to the vet. Have her aborted and speyed and ask the vet to send the bill to SHWA(UK). If you PM me I will send you my telephone number and the vet can ring me for confirmation that the bill will be paid. Any other option is a disaster waiting to happen. If you really love your bitch you will do this.
> ...


what a wonderful gesture Mick xx


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

raindog said:


> Stacey,
> 
> I have read through this thread with increasing horror. I will not comment on it other than to say this.
> Take your bitch to the vet. Have her aborted and speyed and ask the vet to send the bill to SHWA(UK). If you PM me I will send you my telephone number and the vet can ring me for confirmation that the bill will be paid. Any other option is a disaster waiting to happen. If you really love your bitch you will do this.
> ...


Thats is great thing to do. Thanks Mick


----------



## pop pop (Nov 4, 2010)

Staceybob said:


> Well I thought I did, but now I'm not so sure. I always said I'd love to see what her puppies would be like, but always imagined that if I did breed her that it would be with another siberian. I really feel awful because I thought that having a litter would be good for her and it would help him work psychologically with her. I didn't mean for her to be used like some sort of experiment. Im honest in that I was trying to do what was right for my girl and I know now that I may have made a mistake. I've always been too scared to have her spayed because of the dangers of it and now I'm a hypocrite for doing this to her :'(
> 
> Stacey xxx


Then maybe try get her the missmate this time and work on her training,shes still got lots of time for future breeding once you get the health tests and that done with good results,maybe in time your situation will change and your accomidation may change adn you will be in a better position with your girl to consider breeding, not all girls make good mums and time will tell with your girl,just work on her right now, you dont know what the future holds and maybe then you could go tehe right way about things and you would get so much help with everythin on here off people,just this time everything seems so worng in so many ways, if in the future you wanted to breed surly you want the experiance, yet at this time you wont have any of that, you have been lied to by this other person and just need to go the best way for your girl now, you owe it to her,lots of people get talked into things and all we are trying to do on here is show you whats best for you and your girl.


----------



## David C (Sep 6, 2010)

Staceybob said:


> . I really feel awful because I thought that having a litter would be good for her and it would help him work psychologically with her. I didn't mean for her to be used like some sort of experiment. Im honest in that I was trying to do what was right for my girl and I know now that I may have made a mistake. I've always been too scared to have her spayed because of the dangers of it and now I'm a hypocrite for doing this to her :'(
> 
> Stacey xxx


Stacey just please take Mick's offer of help and please please keep well away from this idiot who talked you into doing this with her , he is no good for you or her with what he has done .


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

Thats not him, I would give you his name, it's just I need to talk to my partner about all of this before I go through with cancelling it all and aborting the pups.

I just think I need to talk to someone to make sure I'm not rushing into any ideas.

Stacey xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

raindog said:


> Stacey,
> 
> I have read through this thread with increasing horror. I will not comment on it other than to say this.
> Take your bitch to the vet. Have her aborted and speyed and ask the vet to send the bill to SHWA(UK). If you PM me I will send you my telephone number and the vet can ring me for confirmation that the bill will be paid. Any other option is a disaster waiting to happen. If you really love your bitch you will do this.
> ...


Mick! You are a diamond!


----------



## swarthy (Apr 24, 2010)

kayz said:


> I'm sure the vet will help with a payment plan but if not let me know


Slightly OT - but mmm - you might need to shop around for this.

My girl was due to go for surgery a couple of weeks ago, they wouldn't claim direct from the insurance, and wouldn't let me pay half on the Friday and half on the following Wednesday (I am self employed and get paid weekly). This is a vet I have been with for nearly 8 years and put a LOT of business their way.

I found another vet who would offer a direct claim or set up a payment plan - although in the end, it wasn't necessary as surgery was deemed un-necessary - final bill £55.64 

There's a moral in that tale which may or may not be relevant or useful to the OP.

Stacey - you have had some very kind offers - please do the right thing by your girl


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Staceybob said:


> Thats not him, I would give you his name, it's just I need to talk to my partner about all of this before I go through with cancelling it all and aborting the pups.
> 
> I just think I need to talk to someone to make sure I'm not rushing into any ideas.
> 
> Stacey xxx


Is the guy working along side the kennel club? If so PM me his name and I will sort something out.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Thats not him, I would give you his name, it's just I need to talk to my partner about all of this before I go through with cancelling it all and aborting the pups.
> 
> I just think I need to talk to someone to make sure I'm not rushing into any ideas.


Stacey - can you not talk to either Tanya or Mick - both have offered help and are hugely experienced, Tanya in the area of breeding and Mick with Sibes.


----------



## Natik (Mar 9, 2008)

Staceybob said:


> Thats not him, I would give you his name, it's just I need to talk to my partner about all of this before I go through with cancelling it all and aborting the pups.
> 
> I just think I need to talk to someone to make sure I'm not rushing into any ideas.
> 
> Stacey xxx


take micks offer of help, thats the most responsible thing u can do for ur bitch.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Good work Rocco!
> To whom do we report him?


Aparently its not him DT.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Can we please be careful with "naming and shaming" especially when its not the right person.

It can cause legal problems for the forum.

It might be more sensible to keep such info in PM format only.


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Good work Rocco!
> To whom do we report him?


Thats not the guy; please don't report him as he is just someone that has been listed as an inspiration to the psychologist I'm seeing.

Stacey xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Staceybob said:


> Thats not the guy; please don't report him as he is just someone that has been listed as an inspiration to the psychologist I'm seeing.
> 
> Stacey xxx


PM me his name stacey so he doesnt do this to anyone else's dog.
If hes working under the Kennel club then the kennel club need to know.


----------



## kayz (Jan 18, 2009)

Staceybob said:


> Thats not him, I would give you his name, it's just I need to talk to my partner about all of this before I go through with cancelling it all and aborting the pups.
> 
> I just think I need to talk to someone to make sure I'm not rushing into any ideas.
> 
> Stacey xxx


What is there to talk about? I see 2 clear options. Getting the mismate jab that 3 members have offered to pay for or letting her have this litter.

Having this litter could kill her if the lurcher has a big breed in its background. Also think how hard it will be for her if a week before the pups are due she is shipped of to live somewhere else. I moved at 8 months pregnant and found it pretty hard to get used to a new house and I understood what was happening.


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> Good work Rocco!
> To whom do we report him?


My mistake - not him - I misread it - apparently this guy is an inspiration to him! 

He sounds worse by the minute.

PS - will remove the link.


----------



## Ducky (Nov 23, 2008)

this is all getting a bit out of control now guys! too many people are posting at the same time and getting confused. i think stacey should seek help from tanya and mick who i am sure will be more than willing to oblige. 

too many cooks and all that!


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

I like to talk things through before actually go through with them; I need to make sure that a mismate would be the right thing for her, and I know if I talk to the psychologist he'll probably talk me out of it, which is why I'm going to talk to my partner because she also acts as my carer and will know if I'm reacting out of nerves and things.

Stacey xxx

EDIT: Yes, I have a tendancy to be scared of people and be easily manipulated.


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2010)

Ducky said:


> this is all getting a bit out of control now guys! too many people are posting at the same time and getting confused. i think stacey should seek help from tanya and mick who i am sure will be more than willing to oblige.
> 
> too many cooks and all that!


I think you are right!


----------



## rocco33 (Dec 27, 2009)

> I like to talk things through before actually go through with them; I need to make sure that a mismate would be the right thing for her, and I know if I talk to the psychologist he'll probably talk me out of it, which is why I'm going to talk to my partner because she also acts as my carer and will know if I'm reacting out of nerves and things.
> 
> Stacey xxx


I can understand you want to talk it over with your partner but does she have any experience with dogs? You really need to talk it over with someone with experience too.

When you speak to her, perhaps you could show her this thread and she can come on to ask questions too.

Both Mick and Tanya are hugely experienced in this area and breed and they will give honest advice which will be in the best interests of your bitch.


----------



## Staceybob (Jun 13, 2009)

No my partner is not experienced with dogs, shes never owned a dog before. She litrally walked into this relationship where I'd already gotten Aleu.

I think talking to a professional would help too.

Stacey xxx


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

I shall now close this so that Stacey can digest what she has read, and to give her time to think and speak to her partner.

Stacey i strongly recommend you ring and speak to both Tanya and Mick to get some experienced and professional advice about the whole situation.

Please keep us updated with whatever you decide as you will find we shall all support you.

I feel very sorry that someone, a supposedly professional person, has exploited you and your situation in such a way, but pleased that you are able to take a step back and reconsider you actions.

Its obvious you love your dog, and have her needs first and foremost. Its just unfortunate you have been lied to in such a way..

Best of luck.


----------

